# Weaving- Comparing Kromski and Schacht RH Looms



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I am torn between buying a Kromski or a Schacht RH Loom

One thing I read is that the Schacht has a front and rear beam on top of the vertical frame. Is this a benefit?

Anyone else out there that has had experience with one of the other that has a preference?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Kromski and love it it is 32 inches. I can weave all different sizes on it. I like that it can be folded for storage or to take with you when you go some where. I also have the stand. I have made 2 table runners and a shawl going to make Dish towels for Christmas my next projects. I had read up on both the looms and this kinda fell into my lap kinda. It was second hand and I mentioned I was getting one from my DH for the past holidays. Yup 1 gift for the whole year and I do not mind a bit. Any way if you can test drive do so. I like my Kromski very much.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I too have a Kromski 32 inch. I bought mine new from Coppermoose with the stand and a 12 dent reed. I ve had mine well over ten years and have done lots of projects. There is room for 3 heddles if you want to do fancier weaves... I have two heddles in a 12dent that's for fine yarns 10 dent is for sport weight 8 dent is for worstered weight and 5 is for bulky.I think both are wonderful this has more style in the woodworking where Schacht is plain. They both are very nice ... I found Kromski fit my pocketbook ...they all will do what you want them to do. Mine has a lovely pantene now that's it's getting older ... Like all my spinning wheels.Not everyone sells the Kromski but everyone sells the Schacht.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I had a Cricket 15 inch (by Schacht) and loved it, but I sold and bought a 20 inch Ashford Knitter's loom, which I also love. I don't really need two looms & I wanted the money from the sale to buy the new one.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Since rigid heddle looms do the same thing, the main things are how much you want to spend and how much room you have. There are points on each which you personally will like better on one more than the others and only you can make that decision. If there is a guild or loom dealer near you, take a "test drive."I have the Schacht Crickets and the Ashford sample it and 16 inch. I haven't tried or seen the Kromski because there isn't a dealer closer than 150 miles. Let us know what you got and how you like it. I got my "first" loom about 7 years ago. I, also, have several pin looms as well.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for your replies. I have not been able to find a dealer within a reasonable distance from my home, so I have to depend on all of you for your input. It is helpful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I had a Cricket 15 inch (by Schacht) and loved it, but I sold and bought a 20 inch Ashford Knitter's loom, which I also love. I don't really need two looms & I wanted the money from the sale to buy the new one.


I actually wanted the new loom because there is more space behind the heddle on both the Ashford & Kromski looms than on the Cricket. I had recently taken a class using a pick up stick & it is easier if there is more space behind the heddle.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

One thing that one of the ravelry groups mentioned is that you can use ashford heddles on the kromski and that the ashford heddles are less expensive and you can get a 15 dent as well.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if I can get a 5 dent I would love to use bulky at some point.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I wonder if I can get a 5 dent I would love to use bulky at some point.


It would be great if you could use the Ashford heddle with the Kromski loom. Ashford heddles come in 5, 7.5, 10 and 12.5 dents.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

And the new size in the ashford is a 15.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I already have a 8, 10 and 12 dents Have to go look and ask questions at paradise fibers.


----------

